
How to Whitelist SQLCLR Assemblies in SQL Server 2017 - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/07/23/sql-server-2017-sqlclr-white-listing-assemblies/
======
nielsb
SQL Server 2017 changed the security model for SQLCLR assemblies. This post
looks at a new functionality in SQL Server 2017: whitelisting of assemblies.

